# Showing



## Kybur12 (Mar 24, 2019)

So I’m not sure if this is where it goes but this is my first year showing goats and was wandering what you guys do to get your goats to walk? And what tips you have.


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

First off get the used to the collar and then find a treat they like and reward them when the walk well. You also should learn how to brace them you can look up a youtube video on how to do it


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

We use halters to train them to walk, start with short sessions. Apply pressure and when they give stop, repeat and keep asking for more and more. Most learn pretty quick, but sometimes you find a stubborn one that will fight you the whole time.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

I find it best if you dont use halters and just use the collars so they are used to it and just take a day where you can work with them. Take a lead rope or leash and attach it to your collar and just let them walk arou d on it for a minute but dont let them pull you stay in one place so they know how far they can go and then try to take a few steps and try to get them to follow you and when they do take the pressure off. Do this a few times until they know if they walk the pressure comes off. It wont be a quick process but it works. And my reccomendation is dont get them super friendly if they want to be your friend they will jump on you and be a pain in the show ring. But if you have one that is nit as friendly it will be so much easier to show them. Trust me i habe had both kinds and the ones that are scared of you are so much better.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spring Creek Boers said:


> I find it best if you dont use halters and just use the collars so they are used to it and just take a day where you can work with them. Take a lead rope or leash and attach it to your collar and just let them walk arou d on it for a minute but dont let them pull you stay in one place so they know how far they can go and then try to take a few steps and try to get them to follow you and when they do take the pressure off. Do this a few times until they know if they walk the pressure comes off. It wont be a quick process but it works. And my reccomendation is dont get them super friendly if they want to be your friend they will jump on you and be a pain in the show ring. But if you have one that is nit as friendly it will be so much easier to show them. Trust me i habe had both kinds and the ones that are scared of you are so much better.


All the threads you are responding to are really old threads, not currently active. Just FIY


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> All the threads you are responding to are really old threads, not currently active. Just FIY


Oh thanks I wasnt paying attention to the dates.


----------

